# VMR | Wheels - Summer is almost here! 18" & 19" Hankook V12 K110 Deals!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels* - Any VMR wheel x Hankook Ventus V12 K110 Promo Package

*WHEELS HAVE ARRIVED AT OUR WAREHOUSE and are READY TO SHIP! Get your new wheel and tire setup just in time for summer *

The *Ventus V12 EVO K110* is Hankook's Max Performance Summer tire developed for the drivers of sports cars, sporty coupes, and high performance vehicles. A *PROVEN *street-tire known to deliver superb control and braking. 

18" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1170!*

19" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1450!*


*V710 *










*V705 *










*V702 *










*V718 *










With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.


*VMR | Wheels Features: *

JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!
VMR's Unmatched Customer Service!
One (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish

For any further questions or order inquires, please contact me directly at [email protected] or *714 442 7916 EXT 103 / ask for Noel *​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Get your wheel and tire package today! 

*V710 *










*V705*










*V708 *


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Match your *VMR V702* with some discounted *Hankook Ventus V12 K110*s today! Take advantage of this pricing before they're gone!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

VMRWheels said:


> Match your *VMR V702* with some discounted *Hankook Ventus V12 K110*s today! Take advantage of this pricing before they're gone!


V710 can I get them in gunmetal for 18 rim and tire combo?
2015 A3 Quattro


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

trueunion said:


> V710 can I get them in gunmetal for 18 rim and tire combo?
> 2015 A3 Quattro


PM on its way!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the inquiries everyone!

Just so you get an idea on the savings.. 

Hankook V12 EVO k110 225/40/18 - $103/tire
Compare at $147/tire 
*Total savings of $176*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone! PM or call in for your quote!

*V810 *










*V703*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Wheel/tire packages are going fast! Thanks everyone!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customize your your wheel/tire package by choosing any of our of powder coat finishes


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders everyone! 

More Flow-Formed goodness for your viewing pleasure


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

bump!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Thanks for the inquiries everyone!
> 
> Just so you get an idea on the savings..
> 
> ...


what wheel sizes and offsets are yall running with the new 8v a3?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

mattchow said:


> what wheel sizes and offsets are yall running with the new 8v a3?


What wheel were you looking to run?

Shoot me a PM and I can see what we can do for ya! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Add a premium finish to your wheel and tire package.

Here's a look at our Galaxy Black finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a look at some of our popular premium coating finishes. :wave:

From left to right.

*V710 Sunken Treasure | V710 Galaxy Black | V701 Gloss Anthracite | V718 Solar Rain*​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Going to be closing out this deal *VERY* soon.

Get your orders in ASAP! eace:



Here are some photos of cars on our wheels at this recently past Waterfest.ic:

*V710*










*V705*










*V702*










*V718*










*V701*









​


----------

